# Jobs In Australia



## rajeshohri (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am keen to work in Australia and I am looking for positions in Telecom domain at Senior or Top Management levels. I also require working VISA sponsorship. Can anyone please let me know of organizations who provide the working sponsorship.

Thanks.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You may need to contact the relavant companies in your sphere and find those that are unable to find suitable employees already in Australia. 
Then you need to convince them of your capabities to warrant the cost and obligations of setting up sponsorship.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

My daughter, Australian, and many of her friends found difficulty in getting their first job.

Getting work is not easy without local experience. That applies for everyone, not just new migrants.


----------



## zachishtti (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear Respected Fellows, 


Please share some tips for job hunting in adelaide. 

Thanks 

Zubair


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

zachishtti said:


> Dear Respected Fellows,
> 
> Please share some tips for job hunting in adelaide.
> 
> ...


With unemployment in Adelaide being just about the highest rate in the country you need to be better than everyone else looking for work.

Competition for jobs may be high.


----------



## zachishtti (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear Fellow.

Thanks for prompt Reply. I understand situation is not really good. But any special tips and advises.


----------



## zachishtti (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear Fellows, 

Good Morning from Dubai, 

I am Coming in Adelaide in July 2016. Please share some emails database for job hunting.

Thanks

Zubair


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

zachishtti said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Good Morning from Dubai,
> 
> ...


seek.com.au is the biggest job site


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Job Hunting - Tips + Resources*



zachishtti said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Good Morning from Dubai,
> 
> ...


Hi Zubair,

Following are some of the big job websites in OZ:

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, 
Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne, 
www.jobs.com.au, 
Careerjet.com.au - Jobs & Careers in Australia, 
www.mycareer.com.au, 
Jobs - Job Search - Work - Employment | JobisJob Australia

Government Job's - www.jobsearch.gov.au (Job search is a Australian government initiative to provide people with an alternative job search website)
www.apsjobs.gov.au, APS jobs is another government jobs website providing a vast array of job available from the Australian public service sector . If you are looking for jobs in the federal government ( central government ) this is the website you should be looking at.

NOTE - Some jobs are offered only to citizens so read fine print before applying.

Besides Australia's biggest job seeking sites and choosing a government or private job agency , there is also government job agencies like "centerlink " that help people get jobs if you register with them.

Be aware that there are various small recruitment agencies available in each town and they can be found on the internet and also yellow pages.


----------



## danielelliott584 (May 3, 2016)

rajeshohri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am keen to work in Australia and I am looking for positions in Telecom domain at Senior or Top Management levels. I also require working VISA sponsorship. Can anyone please let me know of organizations who provide the working sponsorship.
> 
> ...


You may try to visit the immigration service to know regarding that working visa.


----------



## khansdaf (May 3, 2016)

Hello mate, "seek . com" is good website to finding a job in Australia. Yet if you are confuse how to find job in Australia you can hire a local immigration consultants who can help you.


----------

